# ready light blinking at random times



## Pine (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello, I have been having a problem with my modem which has started happening 2 days ago. I have a Westell 2200 mode from Verizon. 

Just recently, I have been losing connection to the internet randomly. I do not think there is a problem with my router since I connected the Westell modem directly to a computer and it still had the same problem. When it does disconnect randomly, I've noticed that the Ready light would blink on and off. I have no idea why it does this because when the internet connection is still good, then the ready light would not blink at all. 

Only way to fix it is to unplug the modem and to plug it back in again, and the modem will lose its connection again in like 30 min -2 hours. 

My house only has one phone connected and it has the DSL filter on there so I don't think it is a problem either. 

Thank you in advance if you are able to help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, this is either a modem issue, an in-house wiring issue, or your ISP. I'd call the ISP and complain about the issue, see what remedy they offer first.


----------



## cdpconrad (Aug 31, 2008)

Ive been having this exact same problem recently. Did you end up getting it resolved? And if so, how?
Thanks


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

If youre lucky, the ISP IS your phone company. At least then they look at your telephone lines from the Phone Co Central Office to your home as one issue. 
The second issue is the wiring/equipment in your home. Its your responsibility unless your have a paid maintence agreement with the phone co.
Check to see nobody added a phone or other equipment plugged into the home jacks or disconnected a filter. (kids do the darndest things)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

My fix for interior DSL wiring issues.


Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco NID (Network Interface Device). This is the place the telephone lines come into your home wiring, usually either in the basement or outside near the other utilitiy connections. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter. All of the DSL analog side wiring should be CAT3 or better twisted pair from the telco service entrance to the DSL/ADSL modem. You can use one of the twisted pairs in CAT5 cable if you have that on hand.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.

Here's a good detailed description of the process: DSL Wiring Upgrade Tutorial


----------

